# Power Maxed Gift Pack Special - Just £9.95



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,

We wanted to let you know about an special we have a the moment.










We currently have an offer on for the Power Maxed Gift Packs which include:

100ml Concentrate Alloy Wheel Cleaner (Frequent Use)
100ml Concentrate Glass Cleaner
100ml Concentrate Traffic Film Remover
100ml Concentrate Jet Wash & Wax
100ml Concentrate Tyre Dressing
1x Ultra Plush Microfibre Cloth
1x 25ml Shampoo & Ultra Wax Sachet

These are normally £14.99

Special offer while stocks last only £9.95

This price won't be around for ever so grab them while they are hot....

The link to the product is HERE


----------

